
Code Shelter – a collective of volunteer software developers - jimmcslim
https://www.codeshelter.co/
======
jimmcslim
Stavros' original discussion that lead him to start this:

[https://www.stavros.io/posts/towards-more-collaborative-
oss-...](https://www.stavros.io/posts/towards-more-collaborative-oss-model/)

